
Build to learn – tame your shiny object syndrome - BartBoch
https://almostcake.com/buildToLearn.php
======
DavidFlint
This is really unique approach. I often wondered about doing it that way, but
never seen article about it. Thanks!

~~~
tokyoSurfer
I've heard of "build, ship, learn and repeat" \- so something along those
lines.

~~~
BartBoch
Not heard about it, but will Google it. Thanks!

